# konqueror and "server authentication"

## albright

Hi all. I'm getting a **lot** of these warnings at secure web sites

from konqueror lately:

```
The server failed the authenticity check (some webpage)

The certificate cannot be verified for internal reasons
```

Is this likely a problem with some aspect of my system configuration

or a konqueror bug or ???

firefox does not throw up these warnings by the way

----------

## baaann

I am also seeing them and similarly Firefox does not give these warnings. Only noticed it this last week or so

----------

## Plague.CZ

This started happening a few days back.

I did emerge openssl around that time, so maybe the problem is there?

----------

## tomte

This was evidently bug #294615. Fixed on my machine since the openssl update today (dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8l-r2) - some problem with disabled MD2 in openssl.

----------

## Plague.CZ

I emerged an older openssl and the bug is gone, with today's 0.9.8l-r2 it works also, thanks!

----------

